# BH Global Concept



## DarkWing (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi Guys...
I'm in the process of buying a new bike and I can get a good deal on BH's. (very good).
I'm a bit confused about the differences between G3 and G2 - besides color?
Also I'm a bit puzzled that people say Astana rode the G2 in the Vuelta 2006, but on the pictures it looks like a G3 to me... (same style of paint)
I'm also very concerned with the integrated seatpost - will i be able to adjust the height at all? I can't really see if there's an extendable pole at the top of the seatpost hmm...

Any info on these bikes will be appreciated - especially regarding G3 vs. G2.

thanks guys.


----------



## racing replica (Oct 4, 2008)

*Bh G3*

Hi DarkWing,

This is a very late reply to you question and you have most likely chosen your bike. This is my opinion for any who is looking at a BH.

As far as I can tell BH's are as good as many other bikes that sell for more e.g. Giant, Cannondale, Trek, Specialized. I think the reson for low price could be the limited size range, G3 only small, medium and large.

The G3 more rigid frame and fork than G2. Not sure about weight, thou my large is certainly not heavey at about 7.1kg. The G4 has a slightly shorter seat post mast than G3 and as far as I can tell that is about it.

The seat post has a good amount of height adjustment (about 10cm on my large). I have mine with about 6cm exposed. 

Downside's are difficutly fitting into bike bag (I will be puting this to test some time soon) and not being able to fit seat post with set back if required (I am running a 140mm stem). For these two resons my next frame is likely to not have integrated seatpost.


----------

